# Introduction: Freya Rowan



## Freya Rowan (May 31, 2021)

Hello cat lovers-

This is my introductory post. My name is Freya Rowan. I have two indoor cats, both of whom were rescues, ages 5 and 7. Before these two, I had a rescue kitty for 13 years who passed away from brain cancer after being successfully treated with radiation and chemo which gave him 2 additional quality life years. I am a supporter of several cat shelters as well as Alley Cat Allies.

I joined this forum because I hope to get support and advice concerning trapping and indoor-homing a semi-feral girl kitty whom I have been feeding in my garage for a year. She is somewhat socialized to me, comes when I call her (she lives two houses over in a dilapidated shed), vocalizes and makes eye contact. She will approach me to within 3 feet. I am fairly confident she can be tamed.

I have never trapped a cat before and have been looking at various cat traps. My first specific question has to do with whether it is better to buy a double-door or a single-door cat trap. The kitty girl is somewhat large and so I have been looking at the Tru Catch Fat Cat Trap, but also at the Tomahawk Two Door Trap. I would be using a cover for any cage I buy. Any advice or personal experience using a trap would be appreciated.

Thanks to the moderators and all the people in this community for allowing me to post.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Sorry I can't help, having never used a cat-trap, but I want to applaud you for working to make friends with this cat, and I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Freya Rowan (May 31, 2021)

Thanks Mosi! I'll post updates later on my continuing adventure with this little kitty. From Freya


----------

